# Sac Cx FINAL at Laguna del Sol... (and yes the NAKED race)



## CactusJackSlade (Jul 3, 2004)

Our final event and awards is at the Laguna Del Sol resort in Wilton, CA... yes, the clothing optional resort...

This is an awesome venue with a great big banquette hall for awards afterwards. This is typically a leg burner course with mixed grass, gravel and paved roads.... we will see what the course designers come up with this year... 

Oh, did I mention the NAKED race at the end of the day?... great prizes for the 1st place male/female :thumbsup:

If you plan on staying overnight, ask about the great room rate special

Got kids??!... don't worry, the race is done very tastefully and we give you a chance to blindfold your kids (or take them off the course) before the naked race starts ;-)

More info: Sacramento Cyclocross Series


----------

